# beni vs ---------um



## julyAnna

hi
I have learned that "ben" in turkish means "I"
But I see in most of the sentences , the last part of the sentence is "um".
In that sentences "um" means "I".
When I can use "ben" to say "I"
Please , help me .


----------



## julyAnna

hi
could you please help me translating "misin" in "oradamisin"?
sin= are 
orada=there
mi=you?????????


----------



## Volcano

mjbaraja said:


> hi
> could you please help me translating "misin" in "oradamisin"?
> sin= are
> orada=there
> mi=you?????????



*Are you there? - Orada mısın ?

Will you come? - Gelecek misin ?*

*-mısın/misin include both you and are in the questions*


----------



## julyAnna

thanks volcano

my question now is in "nasilsin"?

nasil=how, sin=you i dont see any word for "are"


i think that this should be "nasilmisin?

nasil=how
 misin= are you

thanks volcano


----------



## Volcano

mjbaraja said:


> hi
> I have learned that "ben" in turkish means "I"
> But I see in most of the sentences , the last part of the sentence is "um".
> In that sentences "um" means "I".
> When I can use "ben" to say "I"
> Please , help me .



*I think you mean the suffix -im which is benim, and at the end of the verbs if so,

Benim arabam - My car: -im is a possessive suffix and it refers to who has the car **(You can leave out "benim" here )*
* 
Arabam - My car: -am is ......

Ben is "I" as you said

Ben yarın gideceğim - I will go tomorrow.(You can leave out "ben" here )

Yarın gideceğim: -im is an inflexional suffix and it refers to who will go*


----------



## Volcano

mjbaraja said:


> thanks volcano
> 
> my question now is in "nasilsin"?
> 
> nasil=how, sin=you i dont see any word for "are"
> 
> 
> i think that this should be "nasilmisin?
> 
> nasil=how
> misin= are you
> 
> thanks volcano




*Nasıl sın ? - How are you ?

nasıl - how

are you - sın*


----------



## AlpArslan

Consider there is a hidden subject in (Nasılsın?), which is "sen".
The complete question is "Sen nasılsın?"
But "Sen" is not there, as "-sın" can not be used with other subjects, such as
_Ben nasılsın? - Wrong. Should be "Ben nasılım?"
O nasılsın? - Wrong. Should be "O nasıl?"
_

So, as "-sın" is only used with "Sen", you just don't say "Sen nasılsın?".

Another example:

O güzel mi? (Is he/she/it beautiful?)
Güzel = Beautiful
mi? = are
O = He/she/it

But this could also be:
Güzel mi?
Güzel = Beautiful
mi? = are

Because "-mi" is only used with "O".


----------



## ateaofimdomar

mjbaraja said:


> i think that this should be "nasilmisin?
> 
> nasil=how
> misin= are you


 
mi is a suffix used to form questions, as everyone explained. However, when using words that already include the question (nasıl=how), you don't use the -mi (unless you want to repeat a question), so you say nasılsın, kimsiniz etc.

Moreover, ben = I and -um = am (not exactly, but as close as it gets). So, don't confuse the pronoun with the personal suffix. 

You can say _*Ben *iyiyim_ (=I am well), even though you will mostly hear _iyiyim_, with no pronoun. In general, in languages where the suffix shows who is the subject of the clause, the pronoun is not used unless there is a need to stress who is actually doing the action described by the verb.


----------



## julyAnna

Thank you so much ateaofimdomar, volcano and alparslan, you are so kind helping me


----------



## julyAnna

Finally, I got it , thank you


----------



## Volcano

*Anytime...*


----------



## saktas

In fact, it is not *"um",*
the correct one is *"yorum" *is used with *"Ben".*

Let me tell you this with an example.

This is a suffix when someone want to use *"Present Continuous Tense"* in Turkish. 

My example is *"gelmek", *means *"to come".*

To make it in *"Present Continuous Tense" *in Turkish, you need to take the root of the verb. The root of "*gelmek"* is *"gel-"*

*Ben *gel-i-*yorum *(I am coming)
*Sen *gel-i-*yorsun *(You are coming)
*O *gel-i-*yor *(He/She/it is coming)
*Biz *gel-i-*yoruz *(We are coming)
*Siz *gel-i-*yorsunuz *(You are coming)
*Onlar *gel-i-*yorlar *(They are coming)

This is the simple way, I can explain it to you. You see there is a *"-i-"*
between "gel" and the "suffix". This is a unique rule that you can see only in Turkish around the other world languages. It is *"Büyük Ünlü Uyumu".*
There is no translation for that. This is another subject in Turkish. But you can use it for all verbs that every Turkish people can understand you, no problem


----------

